

Introduction to GPUs and to the Linux Graphics Stack - gits1225
http://phd.mupuf.org/publication/2012/11/24/introduction-to-gpus-and-to-the-linux-graphics-stack/

======
Surio
FWIW, _This is a French technical conference for open source hobbyists. The
talk was ~50 minutes long._

 _The talk is in French_

+1 for the topic. Alas, I am not a French speaker (and so, cannot benefit from
it). This might be of interest to French speakers within the HN community.

~~~
gits1225
The slides are very informative (The reason I submitted it)

~~~
Surio
OK. I see. Thanks for pointing out.

